# [SOLVED] Mafia game.exe cannot find ac.dta file.



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Although ac.dta exists in the game folder, when I run it, it says that it cannot find ac.dta. I tried replacing it with the one from the cd(it belongs to cd3) but the error message still comes. I also tried reinstalling but it doesn't seem to help. (reinstalled 4-5 times)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mafia game.exe cannot find ac.dta file.*

The Mafia game doesn't come on 3 CDs.

The only places that Mafia is available in a 3 CD format is file-sharing and torrent sites, and the only references I can find online for "mafia cd3 ac.dta" are posts on file-sharing forums.

Are you using a copy that you downloaded off the internet?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafia game.exe cannot find ac.dta file.*

No dude this is a very old game. It used to work properly when I installed it earlier but now it is giving this error. It used to come in 3 cds but after a while it started coming in a single dvd. Check out this wikipedia article of Mafia:
Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Below the picture see the Media distribution in the box. Now please can you help me instead of doubting my character? lol


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Mafia game.exe cannot find ac.dta file.*

If it is legit you can try doing one more uninstall using Revo uninstaller from here. Use the 30 day trial. This removes everything from previous installs including removing registry entries which may be causing your problem. Install Revo and launch it. Select your game from the list and uninstall. Then re-install your game and see if that fixes you. 
Post back and let us know and we will go from there.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafia game.exe cannot find ac.dta file.*

No dude. It doesn't help. I can see the ac.dta in the game folder but the game says that it cannot find ac.dta. What next? Tried reinstalling numerous times. It worked once long ago without any errors. I don't know why it stopped working all of a sudden


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafia game.exe cannot find ac.dta file.*

Hi,

Try updating the game, Cd version is set to 1.0 and dvd version to 1.3 so try to get it to 1.3.

Here is a link for 1.2 Patches and Fixes: Mafia v1.2 Patch (ENG) - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com

But youll have to look up the other ones and see if that helps


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafia game.exe cannot find ac.dta file.*

I purchased a new game of Mafia (it comes very cheap now)(the 3 cds one). I installed with cd1 and cd2 of the old game and when the installer asked for cd 3, I inserted the cd 3 which I had newly purchased and it installed properly and the game run properly. The problem was that the old cd 3 had got corrupt (or maybe the ac.dta in the old cd had got corrupt) so when the new cd provided the same file ac.dta, the game did not encounter any problems.
Just posted to let you guys know the solution


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Glad to see you got your problem fixed. Enjoy your game!


----------

